# Cleaning Akadama



## Laffers83 (23 Nov 2008)

Hi all.

After spending the best part of two hours trying to get my Akadama in a state where it is ready to go into my tank without any success I thought it might be time to come and ask the experts!

Ive had the Akadama soaking outside in a bucket now for two week and wasn't at all concerned with the 'chocolate soup' water.  After attempting various different ways of cleaning it though it doesn't seem any better.

So far I have tried cleaning a bit at a time and putting it into a new bucket full of clean water, leaving a tap on it hoping that it would clear etc.

Just wondered if people that have used it have had the same problems and if so how did they get around them?

Thanks in advance

Kev


----------



## Themuleous (23 Nov 2008)

I gave up trying to get mine clean and just chucked it in the tank.  if you are careful you can prevent most of the clouding you'd expect to get and with a good filter it also clears pretty quickly as well.

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (23 Nov 2008)

where can you get akadama from? is it any good? 
regards, N


----------



## JamesC (23 Nov 2008)

I used a sieve which worked really well.

James


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Nov 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> where can you get akadama from? is it any good?
> regards, N



see this thread: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=741


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Nov 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> where can you get akadama from? is it any good?
> regards, N


where do you live?


----------



## Nick16 (23 Nov 2008)

surrey, england.


----------



## Nick16 (23 Nov 2008)

wat do you think of akadama, jbl aqua basis and them capped with some black gravel?  i dont know what to have on the bottom? akadama or aquab? i want a layer of about 5-6cm in total, so 2cm akadama, 2cm aquabasis 2cm black gravel. will this work? do you think i will get good results?


----------

